# Lyft out of state?



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Thinking about visiting my parents in Jersey soon. I know that on Uber I can only drive in Virginia and I believe Maryland. Is it true that on Lyft you can drive in most other states?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Post on the Lyft forum.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Post on the Lyft forum.


Eh it's here now so if the mods wish to move it..


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

To answer your question, you would honestly have to see for yourself once your there. 

My market is Pennsylvania, but I've been able to give rides in:

Ohio
West Virginia
North/south Carolina
New jersey

I truly wonder where else I can't/can drive.

I've been thinking about temporarily moving to a better market for more money. I have a friend who is a full time driver in San Francisco. He's making close to $2,200 weekly (about $2000 after gas and food etc).


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> I have a friend who is a full time driver in San Francisco. He's making close to $2,200 weekly (about $2000 after gas and food etc).


Your friend is lying to you.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Lol he isn't ???? go to San Fran and find out for yourself.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Lol he isn't ???? go to San Fran and find out for yourself.


I'm already there :biggrin:

Unless your friend is driving 120 hours/week, every week, I call bullshit.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> To answer your question, you would honestly have to see for yourself once your there.
> 
> My market is Pennsylvania, but I've been able to give rides in:
> 
> ...


Thanks, this helps. I can't remember where I read this but I believe you can drive in most places on Lyft, although some markets have their own rules.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

You don't need to drive that many hours, you have to learn when/where to drive. Plus his tips are astronomical. Your strategy probably sucks moose penis ???


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> I'm already there :biggrin:
> 
> Unless your friend is driving 120 hours/week, every week, I call bullshit.


Hey, some are hardcore. But screen shots or it didn't happened ?



DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> You don't need to drive that many hours, you have to learn when/where to drive. Plus his tips are astronomical. Your strategy probably sucks moose penis ???


Alright, you two. Simple question, let's not start swinging dicks around ?


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Thanks, this helps. I can't remember where I read this but I believe you can drive in most places on Lyft, although some markets have their own
> 
> I heard as well that you can lyft mostly anywhere, but Uber is more strict.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

@Doyouevenlyft by the way I love the avatar and handle


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> @Doyouevenlyft by the way I love the avatar and handle :smiles:


Thank you thank you. I've heard new Jersey can be very lucrative. From the posts on the forum, a lot of drivers get rides from cities in new Jersey to New york city. They said that it's decent money.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> You don't need to drive that many hours, you have to learn when/where to drive. Plus his tips are astronomical. Your strategy probably sucks moose penis ???


You're arguing with a driver of a market you have no idea of only because your friend fed you some malarkey.



DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Thank you thank you. I've heard new Jersey can be very lucrative. From the posts on the forum, a lot of drivers get rides from cities in new Jersey to New york city. They said that it's decent money.


More "He said, she said"......


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Thank you thank you. I've heard new Jersey can be very lucrative. From the posts on the forum, a lot of drivers get rides from cities in new Jersey to New york city. They said that it's decent money.


Yeah, I'll be in an area that many drivers seem to avoid ?

Mercer County. It's pretty rural but has two nearby colleges and a small municipal airport. Not that far from Princeton and Trenton, the latter I'd probably avoid.

Children, chill! ?


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> You're arguing with a driver of a market you have no idea of only because your friend fed you some malarkey.


Do yourself a favor and go find out how to make $2k weekly instead of trolling on the forums you bum ??


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Do yourself a favor and go find out how to make $2k weekly instead of trolling on the forums you bum ??


Ahhh UP. Gotta love it. I feel like I am already back in Jersey


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Do yourself a favor and go find out how to make $2k weekly instead of trolling on the forums you bum ??


I might have to ask your "Friend".



Benjamin M said:


> Children, chill! ?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

All I know is that I gotta get up there soon and hopefully earn a few bucks. Mom took a header at a hotel recently and Dad is getting up there, grass to be cut and such. Hopefully they come to VA soon, both of us kids migrated here. 

Getting old sucks


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Thinking about visiting my parents in Jersey soon. I know that on Uber I can only drive in Virginia and I believe Maryland. Is it true that on Lyft you can drive in most other states?


Why do you want to drive for Lyft out of state? You obviously don't care about income, because you're openly hostile to standing up and demanding fair pay tomorrow, and towards all that plan to do so.

My recommendation is to just drive to Jersey and see for yourself. Your smart ass remarks directed as other thread posters prove that you really don't give a rats ass about the opinions of other posters anyway.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Why do you want to drive for Lyft out of state? You obviously don't care about income, because you're openly hostile to standing up and demanding fair pay tomorrow, and towards all that plan to do so.
> 
> My recommendation is to just drive to Jersey and see for yourself. Your smart ass remarks directed as other thread posters prove that you really don't give a rats ass about the opinions of other posters anyway.


Fozzie... 
Come on you are a humble character and little kids love you. Don't act like a moose penis


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Your friend is lying to you.


Your friend should try comedy but hey, thanks for the chuckles.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Why do you want to drive for Lyft out of state? You obviously don't care about income, because you're openly hostile to standing up and demanding fair pay tomorrow, and towards all that plan to do so.
> 
> My recommendation is to just drive to Jersey and see for yourself. Your smart ass remarks directed as other thread posters prove that you really don't give a rats ass about the opinions of other posters anyway.


Jesus. I ask a simple question and all hell breaks loose. I need to know if I can earn up there so I know how much I need to earn here before I leave.

Smart ass remarks? That's rich coming from your reply. If you honestly think a strike is really going to make a difference, cool. I doubt it will do anything at all because our customer base couldn't care less, but who knows.

I keep promising I won't engage with trolls, keep failing ?



DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Fozzie...
> Come on you are a humble character and little kids love you. Don't act like a moose penis


Incredibly simple question and it turns into arguments. Unreal. But I'm not too surprised.

And we're talking probably three or four days out of state, not moving there or anything.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Fozzie...
> Come on you are a humble character and little kids love you. Don't act like a moose penis


Someone has some hands on experience with moose penis.

#moosetoo


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Someone has some hands on experience with moose penis.
> 
> #moosetoo


Okay this thread is just hilarious. What the heck were we talking about? Went from Jersey to moose cock ?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Okay this thread is just hilarious. What the heck were we talking about? Went from Jersey to moose cock ?


Just some pre May 8 strike vibes, nothing else.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Just some pre May 8 strike vibes, nothing else.


Yeah man. And speaking of my parents, when Mom told me her story of the evil curb at a Baltimore Marriott (sounds like a lawsuit, honestly), she also asked if I had heard about this strike. I don't really follow the news so at least it sounds like it has some heat.

Honestly, I am in favor of it. But my checking account has negative ten dollars at the moment and I will be out driving tomorrow. The typical pax here doesn't care at all.

So.. Anyone else know about Lyft out of state? ? I did look at their site, it was a bit confusing.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Yeah man. And speaking of my parents, when Mom told me her story of the evil curb at a Baltimore Marriott (sounds like a lawsuit, honestly),


Definitely a lawsuit.



Benjamin M said:


> Honestly, I am in favor of it. But my checking account has negative ten dollars at the moment and I will be out driving tomorrow. The typical pax here doesn't care at all.


I'll water down this bitter betrayal and go to bed crying, Ben :roflmao:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Definitely a lawsuit.


Apparently a tree was blocking the light post and there was a weird ledge on the curb. Sounds like she lost consciousness for about a minute and had some head trauma. A few hours in the ER.

The paramedic in me worries about a subdural hematoma - can't remember the time line, though. Think she's past that. Seeing a neurologist tomorrow.

Like I said, getting old sucks.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Apparently a tree was blocking the light post and there was a weird ledge on the curb. Sounds like she lost consciousness for about a minute and had some head trauma. A few hours in the ER.
> 
> The paramedic in me worries about a subdural hematoma - can't remember the time line, though. Think she's past that. Seeing a neurologist tomorrow.
> 
> Like I said, getting old sucks.


Somebody Better Call Saul.


----------



## PatsFan69 (May 3, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Do yourself a favor and go find out how to make $2k weekly instead of trolling on the forums you bum ??


2k weekly driving? Unless hes selling drugs that seems like a lot of money.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

PatsFan69 said:


> 2k weekly driving? Unless hes selling drugs that seems like a lot of money.


Yeah I've seen people talking about regularly getting $10+ tips even on short runs. Gotta be ass or grass ?


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I think you can drive Lyft outside your home state. Uber lets you drop off out of state but not pick up. My brother-in-law lives in Milwaukee but went to Minneapolis for major sporting events and drove Lyft with good results. He also gets lots of rides to O'Hare and sometimes gets a Lyft rider even farther south, but can't drive Uber until he gets back into Wisconsin.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> I'm already there :biggrin:
> 
> Unless your friend is driving 120 hours/week, every week, I call bullshit.


Apparently you just don't have a good enough "customer" attitude to make this much Money


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Apparently you just don't have a good enough "customer" attitude to make this much Money


Yeah, no shit. I'll start opening doors and hauling groceries this coming week and see how I'll do.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Yeah, no shit. I'll start opening doors and hauling groceries this coming week and see how I'll do.


I suggest shuffling more


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I suggest shuffling more


But...but....that's bad for the community


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> But...but....that's bad for the community


It's providing other drivers to service customers


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> It's providing other drivers to service customers


Ohhhhhh..... makes sense :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Ohhhhhh..... makes sense :biggrin:


If the customer is lucky enough to find you in Wal Marts parking lot.... You are destined to take them wherever they want .. my strategy is to pull in and park about half way down an aisle.... Very little chance they'll find me


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Thank you thank you. I've heard new Jersey can be very lucrative. From the posts on the forum, a lot of drivers get rides from cities in new Jersey to New york city. They said that it's decent money.


Hmm, so why do many Jersey drivers refuse trips to NYC? Ummm, I know! It's because they can't pick up in NYC so they have a long deadhead home. What people say and really are often 2 different things. Also, what's cost of living in SF? I guess it's cheaper if you are one of those folks sleeping in your car.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Thinking about visiting my parents in Jersey soon. I know that on Uber I can only drive in Virginia and I believe Maryland. Is it true that on Lyft you can drive in most other states?


---------------------
No, same rules as Uber. You can drop off anywhere but can only pickup in the state that you registered. There are exceptions in the D.C area but generally you cannot go to any state and pickup. Not legally, anyway. I do not think the App will even allow you to pickup but I have never tried it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> I have a friend who is a full time driver in San Francisco. He's making close to $2,200 weekly (about $2000 after gas and food etc).


That barely covers the rent payment in San Francisco. Invest in a tent before you relocate.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------
> No, same rules as Uber. You can drop off anywhere but can only pickup in the state that you registered. There are exceptions in the D.C area but generally you cannot go to any state and pickup. Not legally, anyway. I do not think the App will even allow you to pickup but I have never tried it.


Hmmm. Their website seems to say otherwise, that it's okay to do but to notify them if it's long term.

I need to get to the hub, unfortunately it's downtown and I hate street parking ?


----------

